# Nostepinne & Niddy Noddy



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

The moment youâve all been waiting for! JDog, uncensored and uncut!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJWxQfPJaVw[/ame]


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

You can also put more than one ball on the card and tie them secure with a piece of scrap yarn, if they are going to be in yr stash very long!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!!
"And then...if someone makes you mad.." 

Ohh, I so needed a good laugh today JDog. That was perfect! :smiley-laughing013: :hysterical:

Very cool, thanks for posting all your things! I think I'm wandering down and redoing my NN design. Great idea for the paper in the middle of the ball too. That never occurred to me.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

YEAH, and when the ladies are walking home from a fiber show in the eveningâ¦â¦â¦they just take their Niddy Noddy apart and use it for protection! :viking:


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I pity the poor soul that would think that getting in their way would be a good idea to start with! Postponing a fiber woman from getting to her chair to play with her new goodies? That's just a death sentence there. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Between pointy sticks, nostepinne, and niddy noddy's no man better mess with us.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

We have a niddy noddy and we know how to use it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH are you going to share it with us? I only know the first little bit. I have heard the whole thing one upon a time but I can't remember more.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL WIHH that is so funny!


----------

